# url rewrite ohne .html und .php



## charnold (21. August 2011)

Ich habe schon sehr viel Zeit für die Suche investiert und Frage jetzt einfach mal nach.

Ich will Leserfreundliche URL machen. Damit die Besucher die Adresse besser merken können.

```
http://www.meinedomain.com/index.php?section=home -->
http://www.meinedomain.com/home

http://www.meinedomain.com/index.php?section=anlass&ort=Deutschland&datum=01.12.2011 --> 
http://www.meinedomain.com/anlass/Deutschland/01.12.2011
```

Gruss Charnold


----------



## SpiceLab (21. August 2011)

Zum ersten Umleitungsfall:


```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^section=home$
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ /home/? [R=301]
```

Den zweiten dürftest du hieraus eigenständig ableiten können.


----------



## charnold (23. August 2011)

@spicelab: Er schreib die URL um(http://www.meinedomain.com/home/), aber ich bekomme einen 404 Error.

Habe diesen Code gefunden und funktioniert auch für 1 Variable. Was bewirkt (\w+) dieser Befehl?

```
RewriteRule ^(\w+)$ ./index.php?section=$1
RewriteRule index,(.*) index.php?section=$1
```

Ich wäre froh, wenn jemand noch einen Link/Titel zu einem Tutorial, Glossar oder einem guten Buch zu htaccess/url rewrite usw hätte.

Gruss Charnold


----------

